# Ford 550 RV?



## Paul Proctor (Jul 29, 2001)

Does anyone make a RV bsed on a Ford 550 or 650 chassis or something similiar. We tow large trailers and most Class "C" are seriously over loaded.
Thanks,  Paul 800/587-4287


----------



## cgrmac (Mar 13, 2002)

Ford 550 RV?

I found this site on a F550 Fifth Wheel Hauler
http://www.pickuptruck.com/html/naias/crewzer.html


----------



## mbgove (Mar 13, 2002)

Ford 550 RV?

Ford has is now shipping a E-550 that many manufacturers and now starting to build on.  Good news is 17,500 and 19,000 GVWR but I think GCWR is still 20,000 :-(

Thor Four Winds builds a Class C with garage on a F650 chassis (26,000 GV and 40,000 GC). http://www.thorindustries.com/scripts/wdb.exe/pgget?st=th_fwork&pg=th_frame&cmp=6&year=2002

Mike
01 FourWinds Dutchmen 31Z
www.mn-rv.com


----------

